# Ugly fonts on some websites



## Roberth (Jan 20, 2009)

On websites like this forum, 4chan and dagbladet.no, I experience that the fonts look pretty much ugly, I have installed mozilla-fonts, but didn't help, what do I need to do?


----------



## Djn (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd install the MS webfonts as well (x11-fonts/webfonts), and perhaps try changing the default fonts in firefox.


----------



## Roberth (Jan 20, 2009)

That helped, thanks.


----------

